# RIP LC



## KB_314 (11/11/16)

We lost a true legend today. 

Leonard Cohen will surely be remembered in history as one of the great song-writing poets of his time, alongside a select few (the likes of Dylan, Lennon, Rodriguez...)

Tagging @johan incase you haven't heard  Long life!

Reactions: Winner 3


----------



## rogue zombie (11/11/16)

A true legend!

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Agree 2 | Creative 1


----------



## JB1987 (11/11/16)

An absolutely brilliant man, I've been listing to his final album today and it's as if he was settling his affairs and saying his final goodbyes.


----------



## Gazzacpt (11/11/16)

RIP Leonard.

Sent from my SM-A510F using Tapatalk


----------



## Viper_SA (12/11/16)

No offense meant, but I never saw him as a good artist. One of my ex girlfriends always argued that he was the best ever male vocalist. I didn't agree. Partly why she's an ex, lol. Guess it's just one of those love/hate things.


----------



## Raindance (12/11/16)

Sad...


----------



## johan (13/11/16)

KB_314 said:


> We lost a true legend today.
> 
> Leonard Cohen will surely be remembered in history as one of the great song-writing poets of his time, alongside a select few (the likes of Dylan, Lennon, Rodriguez...)
> 
> ...



Heard the sad news Friday morning on the radio. I agree with @JB1987, his last album (_You Want It Darker_) released a month or 2 ago, expressed all the signs of a goodby. R.I.P - the most humblest artist I ever saw on stage.

Reactions: Like 2


----------

